# Ambush Bug



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2017)

Any bug guys out there can ID this?  This guy is about 1cm or so in size.   I would have said some sort of tiny praying mantis because of the forelegs but the head is definitely not a praying mantis.  The head actually looks like a dragon.   Its very neat and would like to know what it is.

** Edit - It's a Ambush Bug.  Thanks @dxqcanada 

1.



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 1, 2017)

Ambush bug ?


----------



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Ambush bug ?



Bingo!  Thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 1, 2017)

You're doing a pretty good job with that macro.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> You're doing a pretty good job with that macro.



Thanks.   Its more frustrating than larger wildlife but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 1, 2017)

That guy is creepy looking lol.

Nice shot.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 2, 2017)

Now there's a strange looking bug.  Nice shot.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 2, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> That guy is creepy looking lol.
> 
> Nice shot.





PhotoriousMe said:


> Now there's a strange looking bug.  Nice shot.



Thanks.  He looks like he's made up of different parts.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 2, 2017)

Neat looking bug.  Can't say I've ever seen one of them.  It does look like it was put together with spare parts from other bugs.  ;-)


----------



## BrentC (Aug 3, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Neat looking bug.  Can't say I've ever seen one of them.  It does look like it was put together with spare parts from other bugs.  ;-)



And they seem to come in a wide variety like praying mantis's


----------

